# It feels good to be loved



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This weekend DH and I went to a wedding at a beautiful resort and it was an event that we didn't feel was appropriate for Hunter given the time of evening, lighting, people present, etc. so, for the first time ever, we didn't take him. For the first time since he came into our lives 2.5 years go we spent the night apart.

We left him with my mother-in-law for about 24 hours and enjoyed ourselves very much. However, while Hunter survived his visit with his Grandma he certainly let me know I was missed.

As soon as we pulled in the driveway she opened the door and he dove under the railings of the deck and ran up to me jumping to be picked up, licking my legs, and finally ending this display of affection with a roll onto his back. My poor husband felt like chopped liver until Hunter gave him a little lick and hello growl (its friendly - it's their thing, don't ask ) and went back to licking my neck and face.:wub::wub:

My MIL then told me that everytime a car drove by the house he would bolt from whereever he was and race to the door. Breaks my little heart but it sure felt good to be loved!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Erin, I got chills reading your post. He loves you so and missed you so much!! I can just imagine him running every time a car came by. How loving and sweet is that!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin he's your lover boy,:wub: he missed mommy:wub: oh ya and daddy lol

I have left Matilda twice she acts just like Hunter, she sits at the window, she's up all night, she doesn't eat, barks at every car, and when I got home she chewed me out for 30 seconds, now that's real love:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Erin he's your lover boy,:wub: he missed mommy:wub: oh ya and daddy lol
> 
> I have left Matilda twice she acts just like Hunter, she sits at the window, she's up all night, she doesn't eat, barks at every car, and when I got home she chewed me out for 30 seconds, now that's real love:HistericalSmiley:


 
oh, that is just the cutest thing ever! I didn't get chewed out - poor hubby did once Hunter was finally done with me. He was so angry for being left behind.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness, that is just soooo sweet!!!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I love coming home too! It's wonderful to feel so loved!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor Hunter had to be left behind this time, but as we all know, it really can be good for them to have that independence. 

I'm absolutely sure he missed his mommy and I can only imagine how happy he was to see you the next day! London is that way with my husband comes home from work, but if I go somewhere without them for a few days and come home they are both all about me! It makes you feel good, doesn't it?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Hunter is such a sweet guy. Dogs have the very best way of saying "I miss you."


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Hunter loves his mommy and daddy so much!!! I can go out to the garage for a minute and when I walk back in the house they act like I've been gone for hours! It's hugs and kisses all around and I love it! 

Linda


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't you just love that??? My girls do the same thing, especially Tessa. When I get home from an overnight she just looks at me with those big brown eyes as if to say "mommy please don't leave me again!"


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can just see Hunter running out that door to meet you. Bless his heart he wanted his mom! They really are full of love. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Erin...he sure did miss his Mama. He's soooo sweet.:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, that's so sweet.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Wow I will be leaving for Playa del Carmen at the end of July. We unfortuantley cant take bailey because the resort is not pet friendly. I had the travel agent look around and she had no luck as well with pet friendly resorts in Mexico. We will be leaving her at home with her grandma who she loves dearly. I have NEVER left Bailey and we will be gone for 4 days. I am already trying to prepare myself but I worry how Bailey is going to do. I think I will take it harder then Bailey will. I already told my mother in law if anything and I mean anything should concern or worry her when it comes to Bailey to immediatly call me at the resort. AM I OVER REACTING??*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love it !!! i know the feeling !! when i went to miami n i left him for the first time , he gave me more attention n licks n kisses then my skin kids did ! lol


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AWWW!!!! The best part of coming home from vacay or a night away is the greeting we get from our fluffs! They make us feel like a million bucks! 

I'm so glad you and DH had a great time at the wedding! You looked beautiful!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Erin Your description was perfect.. My mind was able to picture the whole scene... precious... :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> AWWW!!!! The best part of coming home from vacay or a night away is the greeting we get from our fluffs! They make us feel like a million bucks!
> 
> I'm so glad you and DH had a great time at the wedding! You looked beautiful!!


Thank you so much Tammy!!!



bailey02 said:


> *Wow I will be leaving for Playa del Carmen at the end of July. We unfortuantley cant take bailey because the resort is not pet friendly. I had the travel agent look around and she had no luck as well with pet friendly resorts in Mexico. We will be leaving her at home with her grandma who she loves dearly. I have NEVER left Bailey and we will be gone for 4 days. I am already trying to prepare myself but I worry how Bailey is going to do. I think I will take it harder then Bailey will. I already told my mother in law if anything and I mean anything should concern or worry her when it comes to Bailey to immediatly call me at the resort. AM I OVER REACTING??*


Of course you are not overreacting - we were very uncomfortable leaving Hunter but felt like we did not truly have a choice. DH doesn't like bringing Hunter to weddings - the last two we brought his mother with us and she sat with him in the hotel room but since this was going to be just one night we decided not to. I am sure that Bailey will be fine, just remember to give her all the information she needs and also let your vet know someone else will be caring for her (in case there is an emergency).



Silkmalteselover said:


> Erin Your description was perfect.. My mind was able to picture the whole scene... precious... :wub:


awww.....thanks! I was hoping I was describing it right - it was really adorable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, isn't it wonderful to be loved by a rescue?


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Two years ago we left Bianca with my sister for a week while the family was on a cruise. Although she loved spending the week with her littermate Lucio, I was told that she kept going to the door in the evening waiting for us to pick her up to taker her home to sleep. My sister was kind enough to kick her husband out of bed for the week and give Bianca space on the bed along with Lucio, but she said that Bianca barely slept the first two nights.

When we returned and picked her up she was so excited to see us that she peed all over the place but that quickly turned to anger and she gave the 4 of us the cold shoulder for the rest of the night. The next day, things were back to normal.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our Amy used to do that,we had to board her at the vet's office and she'd get all excited to see us,then she's suddenly remember what the happy reunion was about and then she'd pout all the way home and for a couple hours after we got home...giving us the stink eye for leaving her...


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

That's awesome! I went to see friends this weekend by myself so my husband took care of Dora. She loves him and didn't seem to suffer any with me gone, but she was so excited to see me she could barely control herself--you could tell she wanted to be right next to me but she couldn't stand still either. It took a few minutes for her to calm down enough to be snuggled properly


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

bailey02 said:


> *Wow I will be leaving for Playa del Carmen at the end of July. We unfortuantley cant take bailey because the resort is not pet friendly. I had the travel agent look around and she had no luck as well with pet friendly resorts in Mexico. We will be leaving her at home with her grandma who she loves dearly. I have NEVER left Bailey and we will be gone for 4 days. I am already trying to prepare myself but I worry how Bailey is going to do. I think I will take it harder then Bailey will. I already told my mother in law if anything and I mean anything should concern or worry her when it comes to Bailey to immediatly call me at the resort. AM I OVER REACTING??*


*HECK no! I feel the same way...I am even regretting making the visit to Fla. for ten days. I want to change my ticket. He'll be home with my husband but I know how much he misses me when I go out for one day. I'm sure your Mom and my dh will be great with them...it's more us, LOL! It's just that I know him the best and I know what he wants and needs all the time. Listen to us!!!:HistericalSmiley:*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww Erin - that's so sweet. It really just melted my heart and brought tears to my eyes. Unconditional love.:wub::wub: Nothing like it. I used to get that from my DS until he got older.:huh: Sometimes you really do have to get away, whether from a child or a fluff when it's inappropriate to bring either and they get through it. I remember us leaving Tyler for the week we were in Paris. I kept thinking of him (probably more than of my son in college and I'd e-mail my friend taking care of him and he was just fine playing with the Maltese she owned. He was so happy to see us spinning in circles doing the happy dance.:chili::chili: But then again, when I leave the apartment, no matter how short or long, he's happy to see us. :aktion033:Yup, unconditional love.:heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is so sweet...nothing like coming home to a waiting fluff.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

looks like he really missed his mom!! Hunter is so sweet!!:wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter is a 100%, pure blooded, bonafide MOMMA'S BOY! I happen to have a thing for 'Momma's boys'. :wub:


----------

